# where to trail ride?



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone who lives in the western NC upstate SC areas know any places open to the public for trail riding? I need somewhere safe to take some kids on a trail ride, and where I live we have to travel a few miles on the road to get anywhere. I am not really worried about the horses I am worried about its the kids I worry about steering the horses into traffic etc. Anyone?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I live in the upstate of SC and there are plenty of places to ride this way, one of the best I've found, and safe for kids, is at Clemson.


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh that's great to know, I just worry so much about having kids on the road but like for them to experience the trails too.


----------

